# Upgrade



## WojtasRed (May 1, 2009)

How can I upgrade my PC now? I love to play video games  Any advices?


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 1, 2009)

We need more info on your rig then just 'how can I upgrade'.

CPU, GFX card, ram ETC. More details plx


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 1, 2009)

wait. I've jsut noticed the system specs icon.... Doh!


But that rig is pretty solid. Maybe a quad core intel instead if a AMD x3 or a better graphics card. Apart from that not really.


----------



## BroBQ (May 1, 2009)

Go AMD


----------



## phanbuey (May 1, 2009)

1. Overclock farther! (its FREE!)  get that chip to 3.4-3.6Ghz
2. sell the 8800GT and get one (or two) of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127413)
4.  Wait on the proc upgrade, the one you have is good.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

cant the phenom x3's get their 4th core enabled?


----------



## Darren (May 1, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> How can I upgrade my PC now? I love to play video games  Any advices?



I hate posts like this, so vague and comprise of only half a sentence. How can we advise anyone with half a sentence worth of detail?


I also hate when people want to upgrade to play "games" despite having a adaquate "gaming PC" already.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

Darren said:


> I hate posts like this, so vague and comprise of only half a sentence. How can we advise anyone with half a sentence worth of detail?
> 
> 
> I also hate when people want to upgrade to play "games" despite having a adaquate "gaming PC" already.



you sound like your having fun tho.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 1, 2009)

Yeah overclock your cpu, maybe get a 4870 if you can, they not that expensive anymore


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

OC more... If your cooler sucks (but even then the 720BE is super cool) get a s1283...

Get a second exact same HD for RAID 0

You can get another 8800gt if your mobo supports it... 4x4n can probably sell you one for 60$

oh and people, even though there's not much info, you can at least try to help and ASK for the info you want/need...


----------



## WojtasRed (May 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> 1. Overclock farther! (its FREE!)  get that chip to 3.4-3.6Ghz
> 2. sell the 8800GT and get one (or two) of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127413)
> 4.  Wait on the proc upgrade, the one you have is good.



I heard there is a poroblem with heat and cooling for this card is awful. What abt this?


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

you mean 4870s in general or just that one?


----------



## WojtasRed (May 3, 2009)

n-ster said:


> you mean 4870s in general or just that one?



In general, this cards has a problem with vrm ram cooling.


----------



## Kursah (May 3, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> How can I upgrade my PC now? I love to play video games  Any advices?



Here's a question YOU need to answer, do you NEED to upgrade or do you WANT to upgrade? 

You have a solid build now, and really I see no reason to upgrade that rig unless you feel your gaming performance is suffering at what you like at your gaming resolution. And if so, a GPU upgrade to an HD4xxx or GTX2xx series would suffice. A little more system OC might help, but the GPU will be the biggest factor, I tend to stay away from multi GPU setups for sipmlicity, stability and flat out ease of consistent performance.


----------



## Studabaker (May 3, 2009)

The only upgrades for you would be a GTX 260 or better (or a 4870) and an actual sound card.

edit: I also dunno what kind of speakers you have but 5.1s that deliver good power would be best for gaming.


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

your mobo supports X-fire, better get one Ati card for now (maybe R4870?) for a crossfire setup in the future. OC that Phenom II X3 then it should be fine.. i see you already have a good 750W PSU which makes the GPU upgrade a lot easier


----------



## LittleLizard (May 8, 2009)

get ati's videocard for xfire


----------



## WojtasRed (May 19, 2009)

Upgraded to 260!  When adequate time for DDR3`s upgrade comes?


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 19, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> cant the phenom x3's get their 4th core enabled?



The 4th core option had to do with BIOS settings on certain motherboards. Not all the 4th cores on the x3 chips were stable and if you did get one that was, consider yourself lucky. BIOS updates should have removed any option or ability to turn on the 4th core on the x3 chips.



WojtasRed said:


> How can I upgrade my PC now? I love to play video games  Any advices?



Seeing as you picked up a new video card (GTX 260) you should have improved your performance quite a bit. If you can OC your CPU up to even 3.0 from its stock 2.8, you'd get a small bump in performance.

Personally, seeing as your motherboard supports Crossfire, I would have looked into picking up a 4870 1GB or a 4890. Then later down the road you could have grabbed a second one to run in Crossfire. Such is life and to each their own.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 19, 2009)

the ati dx 10.1 cards are more dx 11 capable then the nvidia cards(little fact for you)
anyway you must be happy with that lovely card!!good gaming my friend


----------



## crtecha (May 19, 2009)

I agree get two 4000 series cards and maybe a faster hard drive.  I think you'd be sitting pretty for sure


----------



## n-ster (May 19, 2009)

Now you won't upgrade for a long time! I would have waited for the new cards in Q3-Q4 though


----------



## Paintface (May 20, 2009)

OC the cpu to 3.4 ghz through the multiplier, easy and no need to play with voltages etc.

also look into getting a dedicated soundcard, it makes world of a difference sound quality wise and gives you a few more fps in games, asus xonar would be my current choice.


----------



## WojtasRed (May 21, 2009)

Is there any sense to change my mobo and ram to GA-MA770T-UD3P and OCZ 4GB DDR3 1600 Platinum CL7 Dual (2 x 2GB)?


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

I don't know if I'd recommend that board.  The one I received had a north bridge that would idle at 80c!


----------



## Paintface (May 21, 2009)

i wouldnt bother downgrading mobo just for the sake of DDR3, it will only cost you alot.

get a dedicated soundcard/network card if you really want to spent money


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> I hate posts like this, so vague and comprise of only half a sentence. How can we advise anyone with half a sentence worth of detail?
> 
> 
> I also hate when people want to upgrade to play "games" despite having a adaquate "gaming PC" already.




agree , look already have it


----------



## WojtasRed (May 22, 2009)

So if I go with good chipset mobo and DDR3 it will be signify performance improvement.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2009)

I love threads like this.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2009)

No, nothing noticable.  What do you have your processor overclocked to?  What about your north bridge?  I doubt you are getting the best performance out of your current setup.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> No, nothing noticable.  What do you have your processor overclocked to?  What about your north bridge?  I doubt you are getting the best performance out of your current setup.



His system is fine. Mine is weaker and I can run everything fine. All he needs is a new GPU. Something red


----------



## Studabaker (May 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> No, nothing noticable.  What do you have your processor overclocked to?  What about your north bridge?  I doubt you are getting the best performance out of your current setup.





TheMailMan78 said:


> His system is fine. Mine is weaker and I can run everything fine. All he needs is a new GPU. Something red



Did you guys miss this post? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1389619&postcount=18

This thread = solved in the last page... as per my recommendation


----------



## WojtasRed (May 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love threads like this.




Me too!

So there will be sense to change MoBo and ram when next generation of processors arrived?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 22, 2009)

I suggest just staying with what you got. The only real improvements you'll get from upgrading would be from a even more powerful video card, but then you'd be wasting the money you just spent on the 260. Going from a GTX260 to a GTX280, I saw alittle improvment, but it would not have been worth it if I paid retail for the 280.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 22, 2009)

If you really want to upgrade, try trading your 260 for a 1 gig 4870 straight up and buy a 2nd 4870 and go crossfire.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2009)

Shadowfold has a super cheap 4850x2 for sale.


----------



## WojtasRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I see. Is there any sense to oc my CPU to 3,4 Ghz?


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> I see. Is there any sense to oc my CPU to 3,4 Ghz?



Yes, why wouldn't there be?


----------



## WojtasRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Will be oc boost noticable?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 11, 2009)

Try it, and if there is no boost, then go back to the original settings.  Its not like you're tattooing your GF's name on your forehead.


----------

